# Black Radiance blushes



## Smf16 (Jul 26, 2010)

Has anyone tried the black radiance blushes? I've heard good reviews on you-tube about these for WOC...I can't find them any where near me though! Wal-mart (the only one close to me that carries it) is always sold out!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 26, 2010)

LOVE 'EM (almost as much as I love my NARS blushes)!

Try "Soft Honey"!


----------



## belle89 (Jul 27, 2010)

They are great blushes. VERY pigmented and long-lasting. I had Ruby Treasure (it broke). For the price, they are a steal.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 27, 2010)

Making me want them even more!! I can not find these any where near me..anyone know of any online retailers that sell black radiance blushes? I see a couple on ebay but I really want the soft honey and spiced ginger...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2010)

I picked up three of these today and have been playing around with Soft Honey.  It's like a softer, more peach/orange Raizin.  It gives a very nice, warm flush without adding too much color.  Perfect for layering shades or for when you just want a neutral cheek.  I feel like I should return my Flirt! blush in Oh Please now.  Not sure how impressed I am with the Flirt! blushes actually...


----------



## wquty77 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ugh, i have been hearing such wonderful things about these blushes!! i wish i had them in my area or could find them online.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wquty77* 

 
_Ugh, i have been hearing such wonderful things about these blushes!! i wish i had them in my area or could find them online._

 
I'm guessing you are outside of the US?  If you want a CP I'd be willing.


----------



## wquty77 (Jul 28, 2010)

I actually live in the U.S.,  however, i live in an area that is predominantly caucasian. So, most of the cosmetics here cater to that demographic. I have to order all of my make-up from online or drive forever to purchase from a specific counter or brand. I have checked every Walgreens, CVS, and Wal-mart with-in a 30-mile radius. Nothing. The nearest Black Radiance product is(according to Wal-Mart's website) about an hour and half away from me.


----------



## Curly1908 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I picked up three of these today and have been playing around with Soft Honey.  It's like a softer, more peach/orange Raizin.  It gives a very nice, warm flush without adding too much color.  Perfect for layering shades or for when you just want a neutral cheek.  I feel like I should return my Flirt! blush in Oh Please now.  Not sure how impressed I am with the Flirt! blushes actually..._

 
If I'm in a hurry and/or want to look more neutral/natural than usual -- I just thrown on some Soft Honey Blush and 3N l/g.  Stunning combo.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wquty77* 

 
_I actually live in the U.S.,  however, i live in an area that is predominantly caucasian. So, most of the cosmetics here cater to that demographic. I have to order all of my make-up from online or drive forever to purchase from a specific counter or brand. I have checked every Walgreens, CVS, and Wal-mart with-in a 30-mile radius. Nothing. The nearest Black Radiance product is(according to Wal-Mart's website) about an hour and half away from me._

 






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_If I'm in a hurry and/or want to look more neutral/natural than usual -- I just thrown on some Soft Honey Blush and 3N l/g.  Stunning combo._


----------



## Blushbaby (Jul 28, 2010)

I have three of them - they're SO pigmented, it's actually insane!! I only need the teeniest amount.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh I want to try these so bad!!! Has anyone seen a online retailer selling these?? I am so mad that I passed these up when I used to see them at Walmart..now I can't find them at all!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 29, 2010)

I see them at CVS, all the time.


----------



## Smf16 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Face2Mac* 

 
_I see them at CVS, all the time._

 
Idk I guess in my area CVS and Walgreens don't carry them..and its weird because I see some Black Radiance on their websites...but I've been to several with no luck..


----------



## 0missjones (Jul 29, 2010)

Imma have to look out for these the next time Im out. Im all for drugstore brands that give good payoff!


----------



## Lovey99 (Jul 29, 2010)

I saw them at K-Mart awhile back.  Most K-Mart stores in my area have been closed now though.


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 29, 2010)

The line has been known to pop up in your local "hair store" as well.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jul 30, 2010)

Soft Honey is my favorite too...they are soooo pigmented omg.  The red one you really have to be careful with.  I've had problems with them breaking too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So if you carry them around you'll def have to take caution.


----------



## Foxxydiva (Aug 4, 2010)

I've also seen this line at CVS.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 4, 2010)

My blush broke yesterday.


----------



## lilMAClady (Aug 4, 2010)

Their blushes are AMAZING!! I have Peachtree that I got FOREVER ago and it's so pretty! I need to get some more. They are so awesome!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 6, 2010)

Just wanted to throw this in there... even though they're available at AmericaRX.com I've heard some really poor reviews of the site and the customer service, so I wouldn't recommend ordering these from them. 

Hope you find them! I've owned a few of their products out of luck drugstore shopping in high school and the pigmentation remarks are right! I'm still not out.


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been able to get Spiced Ginger on ebay and YES these are definitely nice and pigmented! I just wish I could find Soft Honey now....


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 20, 2010)

I finally found Soft Honey on ebay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to get it now..


----------



## makeuptianna (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes because mines did break!


----------



## bediva33 (Aug 22, 2010)

I haven't been able to find them anywhere lately either. I need to replace two of mine. If the store does carry them they only have Spiced Ginger and Plum Sorbet next to two bronzers. I haven't seen the display that carries all 4 blushes lately.  I hope BR isn't discontinuing them.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd be crushed if they were discontinued.  Despite the fact that they crumble if you even breathe on them wrong, I love 'em!  Does anybody know a dupe for Soft Honey just in case???


----------



## bediva33 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I'd be crushed if they were discontinued. Despite the fact that they crumble if you even breathe on them wrong, I love 'em! Does anybody know a dupe for Soft Honey just in case??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've noticed this happening when they changed the packaging. The new blushes have a different pattern on them in the compact. If that makes sense. The old blushes didn't crumble. I've had my old soft honey forever. I had my first plum sorbet for a long time too until it broke on me while on a flight. It wasn't the only powder product I had break on that flight so I don't think it was the blush.

I purchased a new one and that one broke like a week later. I purchased another one and it appears to be doing fine for now but the little mirror lifted from inside the compact. I bought Spiced Ginger and the whole blush lifted in one piece from the compact. I slid it back in there and it appears to be fine now. I think they've changed the glue or something.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 24, 2010)

If their products are so doggone hard to find for so many of us, I wonder why they just don't break down and sell their stuff online?


----------



## bediva33 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_If their products are so doggone hard to find for so many of us, I wonder why they just don't break down and sell their stuff online?_

 
You would think that they would sell them online just because. I see the line all over the place. I've even seen it in my local grocery store. But I've had a hard time finding the blushes the past few months. I think they are discontinuing them because the displays have been changed to only accomodate 2 out of the 4 blushes.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 25, 2010)

My CVS only has Spiced Ginger... I've been hunting down that Soft Honey for the greater part of this year with no luck!

I really do like these blushes.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 25, 2010)

You guys have me really curious.  I know I've seen the brand at Walgreens, the beauty supply and I think I saw it at KMart. Gonna check it out.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 31, 2010)

Well folks, if the following pic is any sort of  indication, your beloved faves may be going sayonara... I went to Walgreen's tonight to see if I could score a Soft Honey (all the CVS' only have Spiced Ginger and the reddish one whose name escapes me), and I couldn't find the regular blush display, and this Walgreens caries the WHOLE line. what I *did* find is this:










It's official, everyone's on the mineral and baked bandwagon:






So, if you're on the hunt, get what you can, before it's gone!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 31, 2010)

ohhh..this explains why they are hard to find..they must be discountinuing the other blushes! I could not for the life of me find these in the stores so I finally caught them on ebay! I have really been loving them too <3...well hopefully these new ones will be just as good...


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^Picked up some of the new baked bronzers and blush today at Wal-Mart....I really like them too..very pigmented! I got a blush in Warm Berry and two bronzers in Rum Spice and Gingersnap...they also had some baked eyeshadows I may go back and get...I am now convinced these are the replacements for the original blushes..those were no where to be found...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 11, 2010)

Well I finally found Soft Honey!!! 
Visiting my mom and found it in a BS store. It's a nice blush. VERY neutral looking and warm. I like it.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 11, 2010)

*prowls Walmart clearance bin*


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 11, 2010)

^^^lol!


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 11, 2010)

I think I'll pick up the "Warmed Berry" baked blush.  How's the pigmentation?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 12, 2010)

Well I guess I am going to go ahead and snatch up Plum Sorbet while I still can and see if my local Walgreens has the new stuff.  Any thoughts on the bronzers?  How dark are they?


----------



## makeuptianna (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm loooking for that "Soft Honey" one! I did get the rest of them. I like the bronzer but it didnt really show up to great on me. I guess I might have to rub alittle harder.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Sep 12, 2010)

Never used the blush before, but the Mosaic Bronzer is THE BOMB!!!!! It's perfect on the apples of the cheeks for a soft glow!


----------



## bediva33 (Sep 13, 2010)

I knew it! They're being discontinued! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm gonna see what I can find on ebay. I picked up one of the new baked blushes in Toasted Almond. I wore it once or twice and it's okay. Not the same as the old blushes though. They were out of the warm berry that day. The only one left was cracked. I'm gonna go back and get it when they restock.


----------



## she (Sep 14, 2010)

i feel so simple for not having scoured for these sooner! i took BR's blushes for granted.

i picked up toasted almond, which i will mostly use as a highlight and plan to go back for warm berry (i'm also wondering about the pigmentation). 

i picked up two of the baked shadows, silver frosting and pink parfait. i really like silver frosting, it's a shade i have been looking for and i found they both go on really smooth- like veluxe pearl. 

but the bronzer i purchased was the standout! i chose rum raisin and am excited to wear it this winter- i think it adds a warm glow, especially if you have an NW complexion. looking forward to trying some of their other shades out as well.


----------



## meika79 (Sep 14, 2010)

I always see them at the rite aids and pathmark in my area but the ones I'm interested in are usually broken. I thought it was just some jerk breaking them but after reading I guess that's just what they do.


----------



## bediva33 (Sep 14, 2010)

I picked up the warm berry yesterday. It looks so pretty in the compact. I can't wait to try it out. I also picked up a Spiced Ginger and Plum Sorbet while I was in the grocery store. Gonna try to stock up. No Soft Honey or Ruby Treasure in sight though. They changed the display to only accomodate the other two.


----------



## she (Sep 14, 2010)

i worked with the toasted almond blush today and applied it wet using fix+ and it came out a lot more pigmented than when i applied it dry- i will get more use out of it this way.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 15, 2010)

I was able to find Plum Sorbet at my local Kroger (grocery store) as my Walmart was out of nearly everything but a few of the pressed powders.  I also got the Mosaic Bronzer in Golden Shimmer while I was at it.  And being the freak that I am, I did a image search on MUA for "black radiance" and found this previously unmentioned gem Chocolate Truffle (the hot link is actually an ebay listing for the blush, but the MUA pic was far more flattering).  Apparently this shade was d/c in 2007, but I found a listing on ebay, however if you just go to the sellers online store, rather than it's ebay auction you can get it for $1 cheaper making the grand total $5.49 including S&H.  Ladies get on it!  There were only 10 available on the auction and I just bought one so...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 18, 2010)

I received Chocolate Truffle in the mail today!  I've never seen a blush this dark of a warm brown before.  It's what I thought Fashion Fair's Chocolate Chip would be but isn't (it leans red).  It's a satiny chocolate brown with subtle shimmer.  If Metal Rock were a blush and not a MSF it would look like CT.  I'll try and take a comparison pics soon.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 18, 2010)

I own one and when I swatched it, it stained my finger! I haven't put it on my face yet. Mind you, I bought it a few years ago! lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 18, 2010)

Hmmm... Now my interest is piqued!


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have then all (except CT) and I have 2 backups of Soft Honey.  I'm not sure about the old ones being discontinued altogether...I think they're just being repackaged.  Some of the Wal-Mart and CVS stores in my area still have them, they just look a little different (they're pressed differently I guess?).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_I have then all (except CT) and I have 2 backups of Soft Honey.  I'm not sure about the old ones being discontinued altogether...I think they're just being repackaged.  Some of the Wal-Mart and CVS stores in my area still have them, they just look a little different (they're pressed differently I guess?)._

 

There is another older d/c blush called Wild Cherry that I found a picture of online.  Can't find it anywhere though.  I think the traditional powder blushes may be discontinued and perhaps some displays haven't been updated yet.  There are no more of the powder blushes at my Walmart now, but the one of the new bronzers is there.  Rum Spice.  I picked it up and it has really large sparkles.  Don't know how I feel about it.


----------



## Curly1908 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've had the Mosaic Bronzer for like 3 years now, and I don't think I'd tried it until today.  I like!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 20, 2010)

I was in a local CVS looking for toothpaste of all things and I took a spin past the make up wall and there they had plenty of Black Radiance blushes in the colors : Plum Sorbet and Spiced Ginger. I grabbed two of each. (I got a set for my sister) I used Plum Sorbet this weekend when I went to a baby shower. Talk about pigmented!!! You have to use a very very light hand. I wish I had known about these blushes earlier.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I was in a local CVS looking for toothpaste of all things and I took a spin past the make up wall and there they had plenty of Black Radiance blushes in the colors : Plum Sorbet and Spiced Ginger. I grabbed two of each. (I got a set for my sister) I used Plum Sorbet this weekend when I went to a baby shower. Talk about pigmented!!! You have to use a very very light hand. I wish I had known about these blushes earlier._

 
I came in here to post about CVS. I was at a CVS today that was located in a slightly more "urban" area than the ones where I live and I found several Spiced Ginger and Plum Sorbet as well. The 2 CVS stores near my house do not have any Black Radiance at all. I'm going to hit a few more this week to see what they have. Every Walgreens I have been too in my area has the artisan baked blushes. I wish I had known sooner too but at least I have a few now. I did just score Soft Honey off eBay as well.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_I did just score Soft Honey off eBay as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha! that was YOU! I gave up once it got over 5, LOL. I just couldn't let myself pay over retail, but good going, girl!


----------



## bediva33 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macgirl3121* 

 
_I came in here to post about CVS. I was at a CVS today that was located in a slightly more "urban" area than the ones where I live and I found several Spiced Ginger and Plum Sorbet as well. The 2 CVS stores near my house do not have any Black Radiance at all. I'm going to hit a few more this week to see what they have. Every Walgreens I have been too in my area has the artisan baked blushes. I wish I had known sooner too but at least I have a few now. I did just score Soft Honey off eBay as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So it was you that outbid me at the last minute! I knew it had to be someone on this board. LOL I had found one a few days prior and when it arrived it was broken to bits. I thought I had hit the jackpot finding another on ebay so quick.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Ha! that was YOU! I gave up once it got over 5, LOL. I just couldn't let myself pay over retail, but good going, girl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Are we ladies on Specktra this predictable? Lol!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bediva33* 

 
_So it was you that outbid me at the last minute! I knew it had to be someone on this board. LOL I had found one a few days prior and when it arrived it was broken to bits. I thought I had hit the jackpot finding another on ebay so quick._

 
Awww, I'm sorry. The auction was over at something like 3:45 am where I am on the west coast. I just plugged in a max bid and 12:30 am and went to sleep. If I see one on my CVS field trips I'll be more than glad to snag you one.


----------



## she (Sep 23, 2010)

i am going to threadjack to add this:

you ladies are all sick! your obsessions are "oprah winfrey whole segment for real"

and i love you for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS- i am traveling this upcoming week & i will be going to the CVS stores in "urban" areas on the prowl. i'll also try to go through my mom's old blush collection because i KNOW she has some of these gems mentioned. i have no clue why i slept on these.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 10, 2010)

Guess what I snagged yesterday?




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_*There is another older d/c blush called Wild Cherry *that I found a picture of online.  Can't find it anywhere though.  I think the traditional powder blushes may be discontinued and perhaps some displays haven't been updated yet._

 


I can't wait til it arrives! I found a Spiced Ginger at CVS last week, and I'm in Savannah right now and will try to find Ruby Treasure and the ever elusive Soft Honey before I leave in the morning.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Guess what I snagged yesterday?








I can't wait til it arrives! I found a Spiced Ginger at CVS last week, and I'm in Savannah right now and will try to find Ruby Treasure and the ever elusive Soft Honey before I leave in the morning._

 
 You lucky girl you!!! I'm seriously amazed at the pigmentation of these blushes compared to the price!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_You lucky girl you!!! I'm seriously amazed at the pigmentation of these blushes compared to the price!_

 
I know, right?  It kind of makes you question the price tags attached to other blushes of comparable pigmentation (e.g. Nars).


----------



## DJ_Roxas (Oct 14, 2010)

Smf16 said:


> Has anyone tried the black radiance blushes? I've heard good reviews on you-tube about these for WOC...I can't find them any where near me though! Wal-mart (the only one close to me that carries it) is always sold out!


 
	Well I have two of the new ones from the Artisan Color Baked Blush Collection from Radiance if you're talking about those. I have them in the shades Toasted Almond and Warm Berry. I have done swatches for them but I have yet to try them out and yes they're very well pigmented and great for WOC ^_^. I'll put a swatch of them up in this topic if people would like to see them.


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 22, 2010)

Ladies, there's a link to swatches for the new Black Radiance Artisan blushes on this website: http://makeuptianna.blogspot.com/

  	Toasted Almond looks like it might be a dupe for Soft Honey.  I also like Warm Berry, but the bronzers look a little chalky.

  	I won't be trying any of the new products until I hit the pan on all of my current BR blushes.


----------



## bediva33 (Oct 25, 2010)

Curly1908 said:


> Ladies, there's a link to swatches for the new Black Radiance Artisan blushes on this website: http://makeuptianna.blogspot.com/
> 
> *Toasted Almond looks like it might be a dupe for Soft Honey.*  I also like Warm Berry, but the bronzers look a little chalky.
> 
> I won't be trying any of the new products until I hit the pan on all of my current BR blushes.


	They're similar but it's not quite the same.


----------



## openexpression (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi ladies,

  	I know a lot of people were crushed when Black Radiance discontinued the Soft Honey blush. I just spotted some being sold on E-bay for $1.99 plus FREE SHIPPING. The seller had over 10 available. I picked up a few as gifts and just wanted to alert some of my fellow beauty addicts. Good luck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




	P.S. There were also some listings for Ruby Treasure, Spiced Ginger, and Plum Sorbet


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks,  love! I've never clicked so hard and fast in my life! I got 2 Soft Honey's and one each of the rest, as backups to the ones I already have. P.S. Don't carry them around in your purse, yall, they break and lift from the pan easily (hence my  new backups, LOL)!


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 9, 2010)

Ladies, if you want Soft Honey -- you better order now.  Some greedy muthaf*cka just bought 20 of them.

  	I hate hoarders with a passion.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, and I'm sure the ones they bought will show up later on eBay for a significantly higher price than the buyer originally paid! 



Curly1908 said:


> Ladies, if you want Soft Honey -- you better order now.  Some greedy muthaf*cka just bought 20 of them.
> 
> I hate hoarders with a passion.


----------



## VictoriaSecret4 (Dec 21, 2010)

If they are discontinuing them that sucks lol I had all four I could get my hands on as well as the bronzers. The four I have used is " Soft Honey ", " Ruby Treasures ", " Spiced Ginger ", and " Plum Sorbet ". The name rubbed off my bronzers but they are awesome if you can get them BUY THEM ALL!!!! Very pigmented, long lasting, and they look so natural. A Look I love is plum sorbet on the cheeks and MAC Currant lipliner with MAC Up The Amp lipstick perfect combo


----------



## VAQTPIE (Jan 7, 2011)

Just to let you ladies know....I picked up Plum Sorbet and Spiced Ginger today at CVS and they are 50% off (among many other dc'd items that CVS has marked down 50-75%).  I also picked up a Mosaic Bronzer in Golden Shimmer for 50% off. I'm sure that CVS is making way for the new Black Radiance baked products.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Jan 8, 2011)

I love BR products toasted almond blush looks like Mac Raizian mixed with warm soul OMG! I also have Warm Berry it's b u tiful also i haven't found Soft Honey still looking for it but I also love their broners they are great and the lipsticks there are amazing also for WOC


----------



## MsSherryBl0ss0m (Jan 20, 2011)

I LOVE BLACK RADIANCE PRODUCTS ESPECIALLY THE BLUSHES!!

  	Check out ym blog and Youtube chnnel for a FULL TRUE REVIEW and PICTURES:

  	www.sherryblossombeauty.blogspot.com

  	www.youtube.com/sherryblossombeauty

  	Ive also gone a step further and reviewed other black radiance products.....lip liner, lipsticks, lip gloss, clear mascara!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Jan 20, 2011)

I picked up Spiced Ginger at CVS today for $2.50. 

  	Did you know they were made by the same company that makes Wet and Wild?    W&W have been coming out with some great products lately, and I saw the new BR blushes at Walgreens.  They are very pretty and baked into the compact, kinda like MAC mineralize items.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 21, 2011)

^^^ I did know that; judging by the labels of the blister cards of the blushes I've nabbed (Just going of my memory since I'm not at home to double-check), Markwins is the most recent company that has aquired them; They've changed hands from the original manufacturer about 3 times, and from what I gather; with each aquisition, they've cut a blush or two from the line.

I guess when Markwins decided to revamp WnW, they decided to do the same for BR. I'm still loath to check out the new mineral products, but I will soon enough, I guess. I hope it's truly an upgrade, like it seems to have been for WnW.


----------



## sss215 (Jan 22, 2011)

HeavenLeiBlu said:


> ^^^ I did know that; judging by the labels of the blister cards of the blushes I've nabbed (Just going of my memory since I'm not at home to double-check), Markwins is the most recent company that has aquired them; They've changed hands from the original manufacturer about 3 times, and from what I gather; with each aquisition, they've cut a blush or two from the line.
> 
> I guess when Markwins decided to revamp WnW, they decided to do the same for BR. I'm still loath to check out the new mineral products, but I will soon enough, I guess. I hope it's truly an upgrade, like it seems to have been for WnW.


	Everything looks good so far.  They even have a few bronzers in the same format.  Try Walgreens.  They seemed to have updated faster than any of the drugstores

  	I wish BR went on sale when WnW does.  BR never goes on BOGO.   They have a new blush that looks like MAC Fever and one that is on the brown side.  Very pretty


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 1, 2011)

Is there a la femme blush that is close to soft honey?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 3, 2011)

TrueSugar said:


> Is there a la femme blush that is close to soft honey?



I only have one La Femme blush at the moment, and it's the Glow-On Rouge in the color Dark Amber, and it's pretty close, if not identical in the pan. I'm on my way out the door so I can't swatch right this minute.


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 19, 2011)

HeavenLeiBlu, are you still able to swatch that blush?


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh! I forgot! Please forgive the bad pics and condition of my hands... I'm doing some spring cleaning and renovation  without gloves on, so you know how that goes. After taking the pics, it seems as of Soft Honey is lighter. Here goes:  Dark Amber on the left, Soft Honey on the right.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Jul 1, 2012)

I just checked these out at my local Kmart. I already own Toasted Almond which is beautiful on my NC50 skin...but today i saw Warm Berry which was amazing. I will be going back to do a haul of their blushes and bronzers.


----------



## jemhillsgirl (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, and I actually love the result for me.


----------



## pinkcrush (Sep 10, 2012)

I picked up a BR blush last week in CVS  in Raspberry which was a red-toned pink n was amazed at how the new formula was of such high quality... The old formula was a bold, streaky unblendable mess... Needless 2 say they have come a long way  This inspired me to pick up Plum Sorbet which is a beautiful frosted lavender color... These r definitely worth the 3.99 I spent (both had a 1.00 instant coupon) n I am looking forward to finding other colors and at the price I can't beat it...


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Sep 27, 2012)

I own several BR blushes and really like them. I have Toasted Almond which is very similar to Sleeks Sahara if your unable to get Sahara.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 31, 2015)

I have their Artisan Color baked blush in Toasted Almond. Just bought Raspberry over the weekend and love it.





  I may try Warm Berry next.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> I have their Artisan Color baked blush in Toasted Almond. Just bought Raspberry over the weekend and love it.
> 
> I may try Warm Berry next.


  Pretty!!! U have to try some of the bronzer/highlighters... I recommend Rum Spice and Caramel, u will love them!!! I can swatch if u like


----------



## montREALady (Apr 1, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Pretty!!! U have to try some of the bronzer/highlighters... I recommend Rum Spice and Caramel, u will love them!!! *I can swatch if u like*


  Yes please! I was looking at Blackberry, so dark but wondering if I can work it somehow.




  (Walmart)

  Rum Spice looks nice too
  http://www.blackradiancebeauty.com/product/face/BakedBronzer.php


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2015)

Blackberry is very pretty. I'm NW45 as well and I like to use in in the contour (but not as a contour) and on the highest plane of the cheek, moving outward to the temple. You could also dust it over blush. It's really nice and really unique (and really cheap - what more could one ask for?!).


----------



## montREALady (Apr 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Blackberry is very pretty. I'm NW45 as well and I like to use in in the contour (but not as a contour) and on the highest plane of the cheek, moving outward to the temple. You could also dust it over blush. It's really nice and really unique (and really cheap - what more could one ask for?!).


  I was thinking contour in the hollows but wondered about the shimmer. I'll get it the next time I got to Tarjay, thanks!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2015)

The shimmer is subtle, not over to the top. I hope you love it!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Blackberry is very pretty. I'm NW45 as well and I like to use in in the contour (but not as a contour) and on the highest plane of the cheek, moving outward to the temple. You could also dust it over blush. It's really nice and really unique (and really cheap - what more could one ask for?!).


 @pinkcrush here's the post, it wasn't in the HAA thread like I thought. Hi @Twinkle_Twinkle I bought Blackberry on Sunday and haven't opened it as yet and Pinkcrush and I were discussing it in another thread, about how to work it. I'm scurred!


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

Wore Toasted Almond blush yesterday...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> @pinkcrush here's the post, it wasn't in the HAA thread like I thought. Hi @Twinkle_Twinkle I bought Blackberry on Sunday and haven't opened it as yet and Pinkcrush and I were discussing it in another thread, about how to work it. I'm scurred!


  Don't be scurred! It's so pretty and it's so sheer you really can't go overboard. I've worn it in my contour and up through the temple and also just all over the check like I would wear a MSF.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Don't be scurred! It's so pretty and it's so sheer you really can't go overboard. I've worn it in my contour and up through the temple and also just all over the check like I would wear a MSF.


  So you don't put the MSF all over? I don't own one so I don't know. Hehehe. I've seen the MSFN at my cco...


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Don't be scurred! It's so pretty and it's so sheer you really can't go overboard. I've worn it in my contour and up through the temple and also just all over the check like I would wear a MSF.


 Guess it depends on ur skin tone... I'm NW43/NC50 and it made me look dirty when used as a full on blush but I do like using it to blend my matte contour (Embark or Blunt) into any of my shimmery or super shimmery highlighters because the depth isn't lost like it can be just blending out the contour alone


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Guess it depends on ur skin tone... I'm NW43/NC50 and it made me look dirty when used as a full on blush but I do like using it to blend my matte contour (Embark or Blunt) into any of my shimmery or super shimmery highlighters because the depth isn't lost like it can be just blending out the contour alone


  Makes sense. I use Blunt for contour and Embark for brows. I'm going to use it to blend my contour too. I'm NC43/NW45...


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Makes sense. I use Blunt for contour and Embark for brows. I'm going to use it to blend my contour too. I'm NC43/NW45...


 Yea I use Embark for EVERYTHING, brows, contour, crease, liner haha! But yea Blackberry will keep the intensity of ur contour when blending up and marry it to ur shimmery highlight beautifully


----------



## sagehen (Apr 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Guess it depends on ur skin tone... *I'm NW43/NC50 and it made me look dirty when used as a full on blush *but I do like using it to blend my matte contour (Embark or Blunt) into any of my shimmery or super shimmery highlighters because the depth isn't lost like it can be just blending out the contour alone


 same - this happened to me when I tried to use it alone. Ick.   





pinkcrush said:


> Yea I use *Embark for EVERYTHING*, brows, contour, crease, liner haha! But yea Blackberry will keep the intensity of ur contour when blending up and marry it to ur shimmery highlight beautifully


 Team "Embark for Everything" LOL - but seriously, Embark is wonderful on WOC in so many ways.


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> same - this happened to me when I tried to use it alone. Ick. Team "Embark for Everything" LOL - but seriously, Embark is wonderful on WOC in so many ways.


 Did u find Blackberry was helpful marrying ur contour and highlight???


----------



## montREALady (Apr 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> same - this happened to me when I tried to use it alone. Ick. Team "Embark for Everything" LOL - but seriously, Embark is wonderful on WOC in so many ways.


  Well it's a bronzer so maybe as a blush it doesn't work properly. This is why I figured it would work for deep tones, like Lupita deep. Love Embark! Team Embark unite!


----------



## sagehen (Apr 29, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Did u find Blackberry was helpful marrying ur contour and highlight???





montREALady said:


> Well it's a bronzer so maybe as a blush it doesn't work properly. This is why I figured it would work for deep tones, like Lupita deep. Love Embark! Team Embark unite!


  I tried to bronze with it as well and immediately removed all the makeup from my face. I tried with different brushes (I figured more fluffy might deposit lighter), just, not for me. Now, I plan to try the technique @pinkcrush recommended. This is the last straw for Blackberry!


----------



## pinkcrush (Apr 29, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I tried to bronze with it as well and immediately removed all the makeup from my face. I tried with different brushes (I figured more fluffy might deposit lighter), just, not for me. Now, I plan to try the technique @pinkcrush recommended. This is the last straw for Blackberry!


 Try marrying ur contour and shimmery highlight together with it lightly and I do mean lightly


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 30, 2015)

montREALady said:


> So you don't put the MSF all over? I don't own one so I don't know. Hehehe. I've seen the MSFN at my cco...


  I don't put my MSF's all over, not the shimmery/colored ones, although I suppose you could, depending on the shade. Some are more satiny and muted than others. I don't think I have any that I would put all over, maybe Comfort... I do put my MSNF all over though.


----------



## montREALady (Apr 30, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I don't put my MSF's all over, not the shimmery/colored ones, although I suppose you could, depending on the shade. Some are more satiny and muted than others. I don't think I have any that I would put all over, maybe Comfort... I do put my MSNF all over though.


  Wait is Soft & Gentle a MSF? I bought it two weeks ago from my cco...yeah no, not all over. I think I will get a MSFN...deep dark and dark are at my cco too. Do I need it though? What makes it any different from any other mineral powder or powder? I also have the Becca Calypso you recommended to me. Bronzer but I have dusted it all over.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wait is Soft & Gentle a MSF? I bought it two weeks ago from my cco...yeah no, not all over. I think I will get a MSFN...deep dark and dark are at my cco too. Do I need it though? What makes it any different from any other mineral powder or powder? I also have the Becca Calypso you recommended to me. Bronzer but I have dusted it all over.


  Yup, Soft & Gentle is a MSF.

  As for MSFN I think if you plan to use them as a finishing powder then, no you don't need them. I wear them as a sheer coverage powder foundation and I love them for that purpose. I find the coverage to be a bit more than a tinted moisturizer would be. If you already have mineral powders that you really like then I would say skip it. I actually returned the CoverFX mineral powder foundation because it wasn't different enough from my MSFN.

  I just really love mine, lol. They are a good value (I felt like I had to use so much of the CoverFX just to took like I had anything on my face), it's a really nice, natural finish and they last a long time. 


  Is there a CCO in BK?!?!?!??!!


----------



## montREALady (May 1, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Yup, Soft & Gentle is a MSF.  As for MSFN I think if you plan to use them as a finishing powder then, no you don't need them. I wear them as a sheer coverage powder foundation and I love them for that purpose. I find the coverage to be a bit more than a tinted moisturizer would be. If you already have mineral powders that you really like then I would say skip it. I actually returned the CoverFX mineral powder foundation because it wasn't different enough from my MSFN.  I just really love mine, lol. They are a good value (I felt like I had to use so much of the CoverFX just to took like I had anything on my face), it's a really nice, natural finish and they last a long time.    Is there a CCO in BK?!?!?!??!!


  Really? I find the coverage to be less than minimal. But that's swatching on my hand. It's build able? I love the look and feel of them I must say.   No it's around the corner from my job in midtown Manhattan! One of those where you need a pass through your job.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 1, 2015)

montREALady said:


> No it's around the corner from my job in midtown Manhattan! One of those where you need a pass through your job.


  I use a dense brush to buff it in so maybe that's the difference? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I get noticeable but subtle coverage from it and I wear it when I'm pressed for time and don't want to be barefaced. It's definitely a repurchasable product for me, but that may be because I don't have a TM or another mineral powder that I use. 

  Awww it's an exclusive CCO... tragic. I haven't been to one in years. 

  EDIT:
  I just realized that MAC d/c'd Deep Dark MSFN! So many feelings!!! I don't know if I should look for a backup or just let it go, or what? I'm so lost...


----------



## montREALady (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I use a dense brush to buff it in so maybe that's the difference? :dunno:  I get noticeable but subtle coverage from it and I wear it when I'm pressed for time and don't want to be barefaced. It's definitely a repurchasable product for me, but that may be because I don't have a TM or another mineral powder that I use.   Awww it's an exclusive CCO... tragic. I haven't been to one in years.   EDIT: I just realized that MAC d/c'd Deep Dark MSFN! So many feelings!!! I don't know if I should look for a backup or just let it go, or what? I'm so lost...


  Did they?? Of course now I want it even more. I make no sense. If ever you're in Manhattan let me know and we'll get it from my place.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 2, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Did they?? Of course now I want it even more. I make no sense. If ever you're in Manhattan let me know and we'll get it from my place.


  Sniffles, they did. I guess it's okay because I use Dark Deepest the most and that shade is still available. I just like to dust a little Deep Dark on top on it (Deep Dark is pretty red, which is maybe why they got rid of it). I'm trying to resist the urge to track down a backup. 

  I live in Manhattan, but I probably shouldn't go anywhere near a CCO right now, lol. When I'm feeling less spendthrift I'll definitely take you up on that offer!


----------



## montREALady (May 2, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Sniffles, they did. I guess it's okay because I use Dark Deepest the most and that shade is still available. I just like to dust a little Deep Dark on top on it (Deep Dark is pretty red, which is maybe why they got rid of it). I'm trying to resist the urge to track down a backup.
> 
> I live in Manhattan, but I probably shouldn't go anywhere near a CCO right now, lol. When I'm feeling less spendthrift I'll definitely take you up on that offer!


  Don't hesitate. This CCO is nothing like the ones I've heard about but I've found stuff, lol.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 5, 2015)

Not sure I ever posted about Rum Spice Bronzer but it's so gorgeous! It makes a perfect highlight.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Not sure I ever posted about Rum Spice Bronzer but it's so gorgeous! It makes a perfect highlight.


 Rum Spice is beautiful and cheap!!! Have u tried Caramel??? It's a beauty too


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Rum Spice is beautiful and cheap!!! Have u tried Caramel??? It's a beauty too


  Saw both and liked the look of them. I really don't need another product like this


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Rum Spice is beautiful and cheap!!! Have u tried Caramel??? It's a beauty too


  Yep...I own Caramel as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Its very subtle on me but I like it. I also, bought Blackberry to use as a contour but haven't done that yet. Can't beat the prices of BR products!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Saw both and liked the look of them. I really don't need another product like this








 Come on just get it...can't beat the price! Just JK! I understand. I'm almost getting to the point that I need to return to the low buy board cause I don't need another thing.


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Come on just get it...can't beat the price! Just JK! I understand. I'm almost getting to the point that I need to return to the low buy board cause I don't need another thing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Blackberry is doing nothing for me. Maybe I have to try again.


  Oh no!!  It always makes me a little sad when people don't like a product I like, especially if I raved about it because then I feel like I encouraged a purchase that they regret.


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Oh no!!  It always makes me a little sad when people don't like a product I like, especially if I raved about it because then I feel like I encouraged a purchase that they regret.


  How do you use it again? Contour?


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> How do you use it again? Contour?


 It's shimmery so idk about using it as a contour but try using a bit it to blend out ur matte contour and marrying it to a shimmery highlight... The intensity of ur contour will be preserved and the transition will be smoother


----------



## montREALady (May 6, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> It's shimmery so idk about using it as a contour but try using a bit it to blend out ur matte contour and marrying it to a shimmery highlight... The intensity of ur contour will be preserved and the transition will be smoother


  Demo please. Lol


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Demo please. Lol


 Ok hang on I have a pic of me using it on another cosmetic site...Pic coming


----------



## pinkcrush (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Demo please. Lol


 Here u go! I used Blackberry, Blunt, Nars Miss Liberty and Becca Opal here...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2015)

montREALady said:


> How do you use it again? Contour?


  I use it through my contour but also the outer part of cheek, near the jawbone. I also like it as a wash of color over the cheek.


----------



## montREALady (May 7, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Here u go! I used Blackberry, Blunt, Nars Miss Liberty and Becca Opal here...


  The dominating contour shade is Blunt though, right? You also appear to be lighter than me so maybe that's why. I don't even really see the BB, lmaooo


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (May 7, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Blackberry is doing nothing for me. Maybe I have to try again. :lecture:


  Same here....I tried it today and I'm not sure how to use it as a contour?   I'll try pinkcrush's suggestion and see how it looks.


----------



## pinkcrush (May 8, 2015)

Yes my contour is Blunt but BB is used very softly to blend out and up and to meet up with Opal because of its tone and shimmery finish, Miss Liberty is applied all over for extra glitter/shimmer... I like a STRONG highlight for a night out


----------



## montREALady (May 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Yes my contour is Blunt but BB is used very softly to blend out and up and to meet up with Opal because of its tone and shimmery finish, Miss Liberty is applied all over for extra glitter/shimmer... I like a STRONG highlight for a night out


  Makes sense now with the visual, thanks!


----------



## pinkcrush (May 10, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Makes sense now with the visual, thanks!


 No problem! How did it work out for u???


----------



## montREALady (May 10, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> No problem! How did it work out for u???


  Haven't tried again yet


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 13, 2015)

Very nice, lady.


----------

